# Gulf of Carpentaria 2012 (G12) - A new adventure begins



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Well people, it's been two long years since the last wild Gulf of Carpentaria adventure so I figured it was time to head back for the 11th time, see what's changed and have another crack at some virgin barra in the yak. I was happy this year to travel solo but mate and good buddy Frankie (missingdna) who tagged along in G10 wanted another taste of the bush so after 24 months of careful gestation, G12 has been born.

This year sees us away from home a little longer than usual as we have a bit more ground to cover and a lot more to get through. Everyone's favourite river (River X) will again be getting a serious workout with a downstream 4-niter planned to show Frankie the amazing lower sections (neglected since exploring them in 2009) but not before a warm-up session at 'Big Gorge' on the upstream side of the crossing to find those barra that eluded us last time. Big Gorge challenged us in G10 with the cross-country kilometre spinifex-portage turning our legs into bleeding pin cushions but this year we're better prepared and can't wait to tackle it. Frankie, whether he likes it or not will also follow me down that river near Borroloola where the croc latched onto the yak in 2010. I've arranged for a nice mid-morning high tide to greet us there so we should see a flotilla of reptiles making their way upstream to stir things up a little. Physically, I think I'm fit enough to do the trek again despite a left-hand open carpal tunnel operation undertaken early July leaving some tender and slow-healing deep scar tissue behind.

Apart from a few crocs to soil the shorts again, G12 has something quite special waiting for both of us. Over the years I've known of a certain isolated sinkhole in the Top End which was only really accessible by helicopter or a massive hike in. Just two very old photos exist of it on the internet (both from the air) and descriptions are vague, boring and 'cut and paste' repetitive. But, I have since acquired knowledge that the water is supposed to be about 60m deep just off the steep edge, heated to a balmy 32C, and that the ancient blackfellas believed it full of bad spirits caused by a 'pissed-off' Rainbow Serpent. This year Frankie and I will be making history by visiting this very sinkhole and exploring it by facemask, snorkel and rope. We'll document the event, conduct some proper measurements and present our findings to the world when we come back. Prepare to be amazed, as we plan to be - let's just hope we don't upset that big Dreamtime snake in the process. Full details of the operation are currently 'G12 Classified' but I can say that no helicopters are involved. This will be one place that AKFF member 'Remoteriverman' hasn't had the privilege of getting to first! We also have a few new creek systems, pools and interesting landforms to check out and time permitting, a possible few days at Katherine Gorge to paddle the upper pools of the park beyond where the tour boats cease and the gorge really comes alive.

This will be a long trip covering many kilometres of dust, bad roads and stifling heat. My little red Swift will attempt it possibly its one last time irrespective of the odometer pushing over the 400,000 kay mark now and the worry that some people think the car may be getting on a bit. It's had a few mods since G10 and in G12 will now be carrying a small and fully insulated Waeco CDF11 fridge/freezer, extra heavy-duty power sockets and wiring, a hard-wired dimmer switch designed specifically to power super-bright led 'cree' floodlighting, (a similar dimmer switch and socket has also been connected to my lightweight 12V Li-Ion battery for portability with the floodlight), digital battery monitor/alarm clock/temperature monitor, a 10w/12V poly solar panel with regulator and finally, the front passenger seat replaced with a lightweight custom timber design featuring hooks, shelving and storage to make any stay in the bush that little bit more comfortable.

Assuming we pull this off as planned, I'll post something on the trip with a few bonus snaps and vids thrown in for those interested. I meet Frankie in the heated spa at Normanton on the 3rd September 2012 where the journey starts and fun begins. This should be one awesome adventure!

Cheers,
Rick (Murd)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Here we go, I'm goin to start stockpiling coffe and popcorn in anticipation. Stay safe boys, I can clearly see you're nuts.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You mean you haven't been yet? Bugger!

Waiting for the trip report is going to kill.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Fridge? Solar panels? Getting soft in your advanced age Rick.
Looking forward to the trip reports.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Good luck exploring. Looking forward to the report when you get back.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Excellent! Loved the past reports and heartily looking forward to this series too. Keep safe fellas!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking forward to the excellent tales to come. Surely the swift should be retired to some museum of national importance :lol: Awesome adventure awaits gotta love Australia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Love it! I can't wait. Is it really two years since the last one? It doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like the first AKFF Select serial report coming up. Be good. Be safe. Be inspired.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I'm hooked already - lets hope the big barra are too.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

missingdna said:


> ive already got my man-kini picked out to wear in the spa at Normanton :lol:


They allow clothing in the spa these days?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Slsathering. Be safe!


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

awesome, looking forward to the reports and the documenting of the sinkhole


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't wait to read about your trip. As Nezevic said, it doesn't seem like two years since the last installment. Keep safe and i look forwards to reading the report and again living vicariously through your report.


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

There's got to be a book written about your adventures, too many good subjects to ignore, fish, kayaks, remote camping and an unkillable car! Your previous adventures have been a great read, really looking forward to this one. Have fun!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Can't wait for the report. Good luck fellas! If mankini's are your proposed strategy for the spinifex better pack extra band-aids though...


----------



## COZZIE (Jan 16, 2012)

"........."


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Yay! 
Good luck fellas! 
Can't wait to read about it! It's one of the highlights of my Internet year!


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

The timing will be excellent...... TV already has nothing to offer, footy will be done and dusted for another year, who knows what the weather will be doing BUT we will have the trip report to look forward to.

Stay safe and all the best.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont try to force it Paul, just let it happen


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdYrg3kAABvfgAAQUIWAAiEogIo+/7+gMACmsNCAiPT1RiPTU9TaTTTQagmmmjJppoGQNNGg1MmiaDIaAAAHKE33tMMVjejnGiIKO5tWrxiPpHwyxtlUmFlSiZ0mEEw6ZRDjMQ1haW8A9G5hg2PtYJB40u9bVZ+WM4ACDwcjjOZuKB5DQM7iQlaEVO4VRZ481LFiQCyJoWCjm8FthLUuCzwB1PhVNjpYnV40WOGOTW3goJdee4tQUkJDxQEo/UIUcv4u5IpwoSGsVwby


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep safe chaps and looking forward to reading about your adventure.  and hopfully some good photos. ;-)


----------



## karrathagirl (Aug 30, 2012)

Good luck babe stay safe


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Cut yourself loose on this one Rick, instead of holding back and playing it safe like you usually do  
If you ever want to do a book, you already have the words and pictures, so you just have to put it under someones nose.

Good luck and enjoy.

ps. I hope you have been stocking the cupboards with bottled bonito while they are around.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

See ya there at the campsite Frankie - don't hit any roos this time but if you do, can you cut a few steaks off it for the traditional barbie at Normanton - and don't forget the mankini!

Seriously, thanks all for the great support guys. This trip has been massively huge to organise and I only just finished packing the car with all its new gizmos. How everything fitted I don't know and thankfully there's only one big hill to get over (the Blue Mountains) to test the little motor. I'm loving the Waeco fridge and can't wait for my first icy cold 'Bundy and Cola' by the fire as the barra's cooking. There should be a lot of great stories coming from this trip but I wont be taking any silly risks to get them. A huge drive tomorrow to Cunnamulla, then Julia Creek before the RV in the spa at N'ton - The car better make it! :twisted:

Cheers,
Rick


----------



## thenuclearone (Feb 27, 2011)

This will be yet another AWESOME adventure!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Luck guys awaiting the awesome tales to come.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

don't forget to post a link to the trip report in this thread as well 

good luck and catch one for me!


----------



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

So looking forward to the report fellas, stay safe...


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

So you're not sick of it or you're not catching them?


----------

